# Are hedgehogs allowed in most colleges?



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going of to college in a couple years and I was wondering if very many colleges allow hedgehogs on campas?
-Nathan


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

It varies by college. In most colleges, I would say that pets are *not *allowed except fish. I go to Macalester College in Minnesota and our pet rule is "anything is that naturally caged (which is an oxymoron), less than 1 lb, small, quiet, doesn't smell..etc" and there is a list of prohibited pets [cats dogs guinea pigs ferrets mice snakes spiders] and any pets must be registered with the hall director and have roommate's consent. But that's here, I don't know about most places.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

You could check the websites for your local colleges and see what their pet rules are.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to be a Resident Assiatant. My University like others does not allow animals besides fish. I, however, allowed one of my residents to have a hedgehog while living on campus. I ended up being the one to take care of the hedgie not him. This is the reason animals are not allowed on campus. Neglect... And allergies. 

I now have that hedgehog because he didnt want him(he thought he was a she) anymore. 

Some colleges allow PETS but since you are breeding they may not allow you to house them on campus with you. Look into possibly living off campus if you are taking the hedgies to college with you.


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

All of the colleges in my area (missouri) have banned all animals except fish. I do know several students that have animals without their advisor's knowledge so you could try that. I wouldnt recommend that though just because if you're caught with a prohibited animal you may have to pay a heafty fine.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Policies at the college I went to changed from year to year. I'm also not sure who was in charge of setting policy - it could have been the college's policy, the Resident Director's policy, or the Resident Assistant's policy.

First year it was "no fur, no feathers," second year it was "has to live under water," and "no pets whatsoever" the third year (graduated in 3y, so there's no 4th year to report).

So, even if you do check a place out, be advised that the policies could change.

My thought is that you shouldn't count on being allowed to bring your hedgie to school with you. Best bet would probably be an off-campus apartment -- but I know some colleges require you to live on campus for the first year. And some apartments don't allow hedgies.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Also something to think about if you go the apartment route... apartments around campus can often be drafty and hard to keep warm. At least around the U of Michigan campus that is the case. The buildings student rent are old and cost a fortune to heat. I had a student worker, who graduated last year, who reported having a $200+ heat bill each month to keep the house at 65. The house he was leasing had 4 bedrooms, so the expense was shared. Another part of that problem was his roommates wouldn't allow the temperature to be raised. Something to think about.


----------



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im researching the colledge I want to go to and it says quote "Any pet that is in a cage or in a underwater habbitat are aloud in residence if roommate agrees" So there you have it at the colledhe I may attend Hedgehogs are aloud but it also said no Ferrits, Birds, Mice, Rats, or guinea pigs! HA it doesent include hedgehogs!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My college doesn't allow anything now, but it's because people were being stupid. They gave out a fish to people in dorms who wanted them, and one or two people were irresponsible and didn't read the memo that said "Don't put gravel down the sink." Now they gave everyone until a certain date to get rid of all fish and any other animals (I think until now they allowed anything that is supposed to live in a cage, like hamsters). It definitely varies by the individual college and can change, so you need to check with any college you are interested in, regularly.


----------



## Harry Gilbert (Sep 2, 2008)

Regardless of whether the college allows a hedgehog or not - I recommend against it. In fact, that's how I got my hedgie - I rescued him from a college dorm. The poor guy was MISERABLE! Too much noise, light, and activity. My son saw how the hog was being treated and talked the owner out of him. It took me 6 months to get the little guy to calm down and trust anyone. Unless you live in a separate apartment where you can provide a suitable environment, hedgehogs and college don't really go together.


----------

